# Southern Ireland



## Mossystone (Jan 20, 2020)

This may be the wrong forum for this question but Ireland is European so here goes.
We have booked the Holyhead to Dublin ferry and plan to tour Southern Ireland for a couple of weeks. ( would like longer but not possible) .
Stupid questions:-
1) What, if any, are the legal requirements. paperwork, emergency kit etc
2) Can we wild camp legally?
3) Is membership of C&cc any use there?
4) We plan to tour area south and west of Dublin.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## ozzy1955 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi Mossystone.
We went over around six years ago did take our passports plus insurance but nobody ever checked them, we did wild camp a couple of times one lovely place called Passage East a small fishing village south of Waterford, spent 2 nights on the harbour side and they provided a water tap too.
At that time there was a couple of local pubs and a good Chinese but that was about all. A small ferry can then take you to the other side to carry on your trip without having to go all the way back to Waterford to cross the estuary or carry on around the most southerly part of Ireland, some beautiful scenery over there.


----------



## witzend (Jan 20, 2020)

Have a look here https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/eire-wild-atlantic-way.78102/

And check moon fruit for stop overs http://www.wildcamping.moonfruit.com/total-ireland/4572721487


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2020)

You will never be ask for paperwork,not a lot round Dublin exept nutters t leaves etc,head up a bit to newgrange and boyne valley if historic history is your thing.
Wicklow mountains are good and there is a c/site there,you could also head up east coast to co down and mourns /newcastle area ,on way up try N1 R173 Carlingford /omeath where there is a over night camp spot at boat club on right just north past the castle blue buildings.


----------



## Mossystone (Jan 21, 2020)

ozzy1955 said:


> Hi Mossystone.
> We went over around six years ago did take our passports plus insurance but nobody ever checked them, we did wild camp a couple of times one lovely place called Passage East a small fishing village south of Waterford, spent 2 nights on the harbour side and they provided a water tap too.
> At that time there was a couple of local pubs and a good Chinese but that was about all. A small ferry can then take you to the other side to carry on your trip without having to go all the way back to Waterford to cross the estuary or carry on around the most southerly part of Ireland, some beautiful scenery over there.


Thank you,  It's on our list.


----------



## Mossystone (Jan 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> Have a look here https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/eire-wild-atlantic-way.78102/
> 
> And check moon fruit for stop overs


Excellent link.  Thank you


----------



## Mossystone (Jan 21, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> You will never be ask for paperwork,not a lot round Dublin exept nutters t leaves etc,head up a bit to newgrange and boyne valley if historic history is your thing.
> Wicklow mountains are good and there is a c/site there,you could also head up east coast to co down and mourns /newcastle area ,on way up try N1 R173 Carlingford /omeath where there is a over night camp spot at boat club on right just north past the castle blue buildings.



Thanks    Very useful info.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2020)

We drove from Larne (NI) round the North coast  then down the west coast and then to Rosslare
Wildcamping most of the time !
Disposing of
the cassette was a challenge (as they say) Campsites will not allow casual poo dumping even for a payment unless you stay
Grey water OK
Fresh water OK (harbours)
Rubbish a problem but we would unpack all the food from its packaging whilst still in the supermarket carpark and then donate the packaging whence it came.
Passports etc never checked !
People friendly a few aire type stops or farmers camp-sites
Roads empty but narrow in places (WaW in particular)
as I post rubbish and poo the only issues.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2020)

There is and always was a agreement between ireland and england of free movement so no passports required,do carry ins docs and licence,in southern ireland excessive speeding can result of van/car being impounded to a fine is paid,can be high,but up north ok.
Do remember all will be closed to easter except pubs and shops,donegall is a better bet by far.wild camp anywhere and lots to see like dunree fort etc.


----------



## Mossystone (Jan 22, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> We drove from Larne (NI) round the North coast  then down the west coast and then to Rosslare
> Wildcamping most of the time !
> Disposing of
> the cassette was a challenge (as they say) Campsites will not allow casual poo dumping even for a payment unless you stay
> ...


thanks  jagmanx


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> We drove from Larne (NI) round the North coast  then down the west coast and then to Rosslare
> Wildcamping most of the time !
> Disposing of
> the cassette was a challenge (as they say) Campsites will not allow casual poo dumping even for a payment unless you stay
> ...


You went the wrong way,up me lad,you missed all this.


----------



## Mossystone (Jan 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> There is and always was a agreement between ireland and england of free movement so no passports required,do carry ins docs and licence,in southern ireland excessive speeding can result of van/car being impounded to a fine is paid,can be high,but up north ok.
> Do remember all will be closed to easter except pubs and shops,donegall is a better bet by far.wild camp anywhere and lots to see like dunree fort etc.


Thank you Trevscoda,  Do you know of an Irish version of the wildcamp map?  I think we would favour pub stops if available.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2020)

Mossystone said:


> Thank you Trevscoda,  Do you know of an Irish version of the wildcamp map?  I think we would favour pub stops if available.


Sorry no but you can join the craic irish site known as motorhome ireland these days and free.
All depends where you go ,many up north round donegal and just about all beach carparks pubs will take you,dumping rubbish and loo will be the big problem as they pay down south by having to buy tickets,some places have the odd skip.
there is a apt MOTORHOME PARKING IRELAND witch will serve you well.


----------



## witzend (Jan 28, 2020)

found this today https://tinyurl.com/t2m8zfg  maybe worth a look


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 28, 2020)

this is an advert for guinness !!!    The south of ireland   -  ROI  - is a magic place.   You can wander about, park and sleep overnight in a lot of places for free and no one worries you.  Waste disposal IS a problem.  Privatisation of waste disposal 2-3 years ago meant that the cost of rubbish soared in ROI so some folks even padlock their wheelie bins.   With regards to street litter bins  -  cut up your waste very small indeed and put it in tiny bags to put into street or garage bins.  Some farmers are being offered council help to offer camper van basic facilities  - waste disposal and water and sometimes EHU.  The Wild Atlantic Way has been overwhelmingly popular and the councils have not caught up with the demand for facilities.   nevertheless it is a WONDERFUL country to visit.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 28, 2020)

Well Trev when I plan a trip round your island I know where to come.
great posts Trev, you are a star.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2020)

To be honest there are much better places than the wild Atlantic way,the very north west is by fare the best and wilding is normal,lots of places of interest unless you a boozer unlike me.
I could go on for days talking about good places to go see,the nicest run for me is from Letterkenny up the N56 turning left at termon R251 witch will take you to the national park and castle house,next dunlewy center where the errigal mountain and lakes below will amaze,come see for your self.
There are also some good new camp sites also.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 28, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> this is an advert for guinness !!!    The south of ireland   -  ROI  - is a magic place.   You can wander about, park and sleep overnight in a lot of places for free and no one worries you.  Waste disposal IS a problem.  Privatisation of waste disposal 2-3 years ago meant that the cost of rubbish soared in ROI so some folks even padlock their wheelie bins.   With regards to street litter bins  -  cut up your waste very small indeed and put it in tiny bags to put into street or garage bins.  Some farmers are being offered council help to offer camper van basic facilities  - waste disposal and water and sometimes EHU.  The Wild Atlantic Way has been overwhelmingly popular and the councils have not caught up with the demand for facilities.   nevertheless it is a WONDERFUL country to visit.



Yup, she's right!


----------



## Mossystone (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the hints and links.  Have had a few computer problems so have only just managed to access the site after a few days off.  Great info.  Much appreciated. really looking forward to our trip in the summer.


----------



## witzend (Jan 29, 2020)

Page 2 
	

	




						Read-Made Road Trip Routes For You To Use NOW
					






					www.theirishroadtrip.com
				






delicagirl said:


> this is an advert for guinness !!!





Debroos said:


> Yup, she's right!



If you tour as you browse the web your missing a Lot


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 29, 2020)

there is a shortish motorway from western ROI to Dublin port which contains several toll booths (think its the M50)  it also contains a toll which has no booths and you have to pay on the internet within 24 hours its a bloody nightmare.  the website details are on the overhead gantries as you scoot along at 70mph i'm sure you will be able to get pen and paper poised .....    bloody silly system.   also dont use your mobile in the middle of the irish sea  -  mobile phone rates go mental  (£7 a minute?)  as they have to use satellites for signal and not land masts.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 29, 2020)

You can prepay the M50 toll ( no payment booths) on line the firm is called eflow. This method is cheaper and more convenient.





__





						Homepage | eFlow
					






					www.eflow.ie
				




Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2020)

You can skip round the toll,i have never payed,not that im tight.


----------



## Stanski (Jan 30, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> there is a shortish motorway from western ROI to Dublin port which contains several toll booths (think its the M50)  it also contains a toll which has no booths and you have to pay on the internet within 24 hours its a bloody nightmare.  the website details are on the overhead gantries as you scoot along at 70mph i'm sure you will be able to get pen and paper poised .....    bloody silly system.   also dont use your mobile in the middle of the irish sea  -  mobile phone rates go mental  (£7 a minute?)  as they have to use satellites for signal and not land masts.


Hi Delicagirl, - have to advise your info is very much out of date, 
Ffirst - website is simple to find and use, use M50 toll to quickly find then register an account, add your reg and a payment card and off you travel.  If you want to pay a single payment you can also. Emails responded to quickly also.  You can add multiple vehicles and quickly amend, change, add vehicles.
Second - the MWay now goes to Enniscorthy - just 30 mins from Rosslare.  Takes just over 1hr 30mins from Dublin port.

To OP Mossystone: plenty to see and do, easy to travel around in a 6.5m Fiat ducato.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 30, 2020)

Stanski said:


> Hi Delicagirl, - have to advise your info is very much out of date,
> Ffirst - website is simple to find and use, use M50 toll to quickly find then register an account, add your reg and a payment card and off you travel.  If you want to pay a single payment you can also. Emails responded to quickly also.  You can add multiple vehicles and quickly amend, change, add vehicles.
> Second - the MWay now goes to Enniscorthy - just 30 mins from Rosslare.  Takes just over 1hr 30mins from Dublin port.
> 
> To OP Mossystone: plenty to see and do, easy to travel around in a 6.5m Fiat ducato.




My experience was 3 years ago.    The website is NOT easy to find if you are driving alone at 70mph and are expected to read flashing website addresses on the overhead gantry, and remember them,  as you navigate your way through a variety of motorways around Dublin itself.   The experience i described was my first visit on this motorway, and it will be my last.  If you dont use a smart phone this system is insane. Having discussed this with my irish relatives it transpires there used to be a toll booth but it was removed. There was uproar when this happened as, just like me, tens of thousands of irish folk and tourists have been trapped by this stupid idea and have been fined. so DONT tell me its easy.   I tried to pay over the phone and after 20 minutes the customer "service" girl had still not been successful in taking payment. Then i got a letter in the post fining me.  Then i found the parking companys website and NO phone number to talk to anyone.  Finally i got one ....  i wont go on......   These stupid systems are designed to create as many non-payers as possible so they can charge monstrous overdue fines.  So much as i love ROI i wont be going on any motorways like this again.


----------



## Stanski (Jan 30, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> My experience was 3 years ago.    The website is NOT easy to find if you are driving alone at 70mph and are expected to read flashing website addresses on the overhead gantry, and remember them,  as you navigate your way through a variety of motorways around Dublin itself.   The experience i described was my first visit on this motorway, and it will be my last.  If you dont use a smart phone this system is insane. Having discussed this with my irish relatives it transpires there used to be a toll booth but it was removed. There was uproar when this happened as, just like me, tens of thousands of irish folk and tourists have been trapped by this stupid idea and have been fined. so DONT tell me its easy.   I tried to pay over the phone and after 20 minutes the customer "service" girl had still not been successful in taking payment. Then i got a letter in the post fining me.  Then i found the parking companys website and NO phone number to talk to anyone.  Finally i got one ....  i wont go on......   These stupid systems are designed to create as many non-payers as possible so they can charge monstrous overdue fines.  So much as i love ROI i wont be going on any motorways like this again.


Seems you had a bad experience at that time, and yes the modern systems of online payment are a pain especially as it expects you to have a modern phone.  I don't even have a mobile phone.
We regularly visit both N. and S. Ireland and like you have had to deal with the tolls as they change and have found the systems to be relatively easy.
We had to retrospectively add registrations to the account and sort payments and thankfully not had any fine.
Good luck in the future trips.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 30, 2020)

Stanski said:


> Seems you had a bad experience at that time, and yes the modern systems of online payment are a pain especially as it expects you to have a modern phone.  I don't even have a mobile phone.
> We regularly visit both N. and S. Ireland and like you have had to deal with the tolls as they change and have found the systems to be relatively easy.
> We had to retrospectively add registrations to the account and sort payments and thankfully not had any fine.
> Good luck in the future trips.



i am a grump with technology.  How do you pay then?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 30, 2020)

Skip round the toll via slane,few nice we towns and things to see that way,good rd to.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 30, 2020)

We went via Dublin, 5 years ago.
5 excellent weeks.. Just 3 nights on campsites.
Trevskoda was more than helpful, beyond the call of duty. If he offers you any advice, do take it.
The best piece of, ( non- Trev )' advice, was too have a definite destination for your first night.
We were recommended to go to Johnny Foxes  Pub, not far from Dublin.. Google it.
A brilliant place, extremely motorhome friendly great food, fantastic entertainment.
So good we spent 3 rainy days there, on their vast overflow carpark.
We met local vans there, who gave us valuable advice.
The weather improved and we headed south. The are many pubs offering music .We had no trouble  overnighting the folk were very kind and welcoming.
Donegal is beautiful.
On the final night of the 5th week, we just had to go back to Johnny Foxes.
They remembered us,  let us go into the show, free of charge and served the pub grub that we'd ordered while we enjoyed the show.
Brilliant.
Don't forget your raincoats, though.
All that lovely green isn't just paint.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 30, 2020)

yes trev is a mine of info and help....  bless him....   xx


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 30, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> yes trev is a mine of info and help....  bless him....   xx


Trev certainly  is, mind you his brains comes from his Scottish  side of the family., , think it's dunbar thay are from,


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 30, 2020)

i adore dunbar


----------

